# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Misty, personal home robot, Misty Robotics, Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Misty Robotics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Misty I is a robot you code yourself

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> Misty I is a robot for developers. It's designed to be simple to program and control, with built-in functions for mapping, navigation, and obstacle avoidance. But is it ready for prime time? Misty I will ship soon to a few dozen developers, and will be followed by a more polished Misty II later this year for a wider audience.

----------


## Airicist

Misty Robotics is building a kit to make future home robots

Published on Jan 13, 2018




> Misty, a robot concept seen at CES 2018, is all circuit boards and potential now. But it's already cute, and it could be a kit for designing future robots.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero spinoff Misty Robotics launches a robot for programmers

Published on Jan 17, 2018




> Sphero spinoff Misty Robotics launches a robot for programmers. The startup also plans to release its first robot for the home later this year

----------


## Airicist

Misty II feature breakdown: personality

Published on Jun 28, 2018




> By having and expressing a personality, a robot interacts with us in ways we already understand. Instead of using canned animations and expressions for personality, each Misty generates new, nuanced behaviors on the fly.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Misty, the robot that could be from the Jetsons

Published on Jul 24, 2018




> Misty II is the latest programmable home and office robot that can bring you coffee, patrol your home or greet guests at the door.


"Misty the adorable robot just wants to be your friend"
It's much more than Alexa on wheels.

by Lexy Savvides
July 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Misty II is here

Oct 30, 2019




> The world’s first professional-grade platform robot has landed — The magic starts now!
> 
> Today, we’re announcing the general availability of Misty II! This means your code is no longer confined to a screen — It’s now in 3D. We’re ready for new developers to join our backers in building for Misty II.


"Misty II Is Now Available!"
The world’s first professional-grade platform robot has landed — The magic starts now!

by Ian Bernstein
October 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

Announcing the Misty Platform Relaunch

May 31, 2022




> We are proud to announce the Relaunch of Misty, providing you with a more intuitive and easy-to-use robot platform! So what is new, we hear you ask?
> 
> To begin with, we have updated Misty's conversational skills, focusing on both improved NLU capabilities and added more languages. Python has been added as our primary focus programming language going forward, complemented by enhanced Blockly drag and drop functionality. We think you will really enjoy our brand new Misty Studio, which is both more user friendly and with improved features. 
> 
> Getting started with Misty is now easier than ever, with some amazing startup tutorials that guides you through all the functionality.

----------


## Airicist2

The Misty programming platform

Nov 29, 2022




> The Misty platform supports multiple programming languages, including Blockly and Python, making it the perfect programming and robotics learning tool for students of all ages.

----------

